# Male Rider Boot Advice



## SmalleyS (5 July 2017)

Hi I'm a 40+ male, getting back in to hobby riding, gentle hacks, trotting cantering etc and looking to learn more.

Ive always just got away with riding in normal clothes/ boots trainers etc but looking to get the right gear for the job although find there isn't much choice for men, I'm also 6ft and 16 1/2 stone so not a little light weight either.

I would like to buy some boot suitable for riding yet also at home worn in the yard or bringing in horses from the field. I'm also considering a long boot over Jodphur boots as i think also getting a pair of breeches might be better than a pair of non flattering pair of Jods.

My problem is however i can't seem to find many for men and seem to finish at the top end of ladies sizes.

from internet searches the sort of thing i think I'm looking at is:
Kanyon Gorse X Rider Country  (seem to stop at 8)
Toggi Calgary (stop at a 9, yet to find some to try for width)
The old Harry Hall Faro boots.

I want something that looks like a country boot and will do the job, Non shiny is good, most mens boots I've seen are long shiny boots for showing.

I am a UK 9-10 and fairly wide feet.


Any help and suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 July 2017)

Welcome to the forum. 

I was looking at country boots recently and I *think* the Toggi ones had a wide range of sizes, so maybe worth checking out?


----------



## Colivet (6 July 2017)

What about these?
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Mountain-Hor...hash=item4d599ab205:m:mGGsdSwabd0DgmrBmB_i1yA

Or these seem to be available in size 9
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/ADULTS-DUBLI...hash=item3d13d0e571:m:md9kLGie_9Nahe7h-94zRvA


----------



## Sealine (6 July 2017)

How about Tuffa boots - they seem to do a large range of sizes

https://tuffaboots.com/boots/long-boots


----------



## SmalleyS (6 July 2017)

cheers for the advice already.

Tried the Toggi Calgary today size 43, far too small struggled to even get my foot in :-(


----------



## cootuk (7 July 2017)

I'm size 10 foot and wear paddock boots with half chaps for riding (Ariat can be fairly cheap slightly used).
Those Sherwood Forest paddock boots on fleabay seem pretty good value and looked ok when a friend bought a pair.

Round the yard, it's wellies or WoofWear short yard boots.
I did have a pair of long country boots, but they get knackered quite quickly when you use them as a jack of all trades.
Probably the mucking out that does them in.


----------



## Kat (8 July 2017)

My husband wears mountain horse high riders for everything except competing. They have a good sturdy sole so they are comfy for yard work as well as riding and they last well too. 

He has some traditional regent boots for shows. 

He has got his eye on some ariat bromonts for his next pair, they do men's sizes and they do a version that aren't shiny. 

Mark Todd and Brogini also do decent men's boots that he has considered.

He has hunter wellies for mucking out and muddy jobs.


----------

